# dectomax injectable dosage?



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

Is anyone using this to worm? My vet said a neighboring goat farmer was having good results from this when my last goat was having issues so I ordered it but need to know what dosage everyone recommends? Oral or SQ?


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

Anybody use this?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

never heard of or used it. What is the active drugs in it at what %'s? That might help if it is similar to something.


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html ... b0d0204ae5

I hope this works. Never really good at posting links. But here is the info. on it. If this doesn't work, just go to Valley Vet and then goat wormers and it is listed there.


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

Says Doramectin on the bottle.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

For Doramectin my Veterinary Parasitology book has it listed but has a dash under all parasites indicating not effective or insufficient data. It does show dosage of Doramectin the same as Ivermectin and says that the two are similar drugs. It says it can be given SQ or IM. I like SQ.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I would talk to the vet that recommended it and ask the dosage.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

My vet said 1cc per 100#. Don't know if that is correct. Hoeggers sold it I don't know if they still do


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

Therapeutic Categories
Anthelmintic

Ectoparasiticide

Ok, looked it up on drugs.com and this was what they had. Had to look up Anthelmintic, which basically means a wormer. I am assuming an ivermectin derivitive due to the "mectin" part. The Ectoparasiticide is for lice, scabies, external which I think is what "Ecto" means. So, I will probably talk to the vet about it again. Not having a worm issue at the moment but he seemed to think it was really working well for another goat person in the area. Mind you, we don't have a lot of large animal vets around here so he probably not know a dosage but maybe give me some info to reach the other goat person? Don't know if that is ok for vets to do. I work with human health and that would be a BIG NO NO for me, lol.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Maybe he could give them your info and ask them to call you if they would.


----------

